# CamelBak Chase vest review



## JonE5 (Jul 24, 2011)

Behold, the mannary glands!


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

Been using this for a few months now for trail/all mountain/enduro, was using a hip pack before. Really like this vest pack a lot, having the easy access storage at the front is great. Pack doesn't shift at all on gnar steep and technical trails.


----------

